# Gnuplot



## azoul (5. November 2008)

hallo, 
habe ein textdatei mit uhrzeit und namen. sieht so aus: 
14:10:49 user user1
14:11:11 user user1
14:15:49 user user1
14:16:11 user user1
14:23:49 user user1
14:45:11 user user1
aus diese daten will ich ein diagramm mit gnuplot darstellen. und das in C-Code
weil das die quellcod von programm gnuplot lässt sich nur entpacken und nicht installieren..
habe folgendes geschrieben:


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <string.h>

//pfad von gnuplot quellcode
#include "/var/tmp/gnuplot_i-2.10/src/gnuplot_i.c"

int main(void)
{
FILE *file;
char *zeil, label[128];

file = fopen("/var/tmp/profil", "r");// das file wo daten mit namen und uhrzeit sind
fgets (label, 128, file);
zeil = label;
fclose(file);
gnuplot_ctrl   *g;
g=gnuplot_init();

gnuplot_cmd(g,"plot '%s' using 2:1 with lines", zeil);

gnuplot_close(g);
return(0);
}
```

kann jemanden mir dabei helfen


----------



## deepthroat (5. November 2008)

Hi.

So wie du das vorhast wird das nicht funktionieren. Du mußt gnuplot schon kompilieren da gnuplot_i lediglich Befehle an gnuplot selbst schickt. 

Wieso inkludierst du da eine C Datei?

Warum installierst du nicht einfach ein fertiges Paket für gnuplot?

Gruß


----------



## azoul (5. November 2008)

*deepthroat schrieb:*


> Warum installierst du nicht einfach ein fertiges Paket für gnuplot?


ich habe versucht das fertige Paket von Gnuplot zu installieren und Linux Debian (make install in der konsole) hat nicht geklappt, da lässt sich die datei nur entpacken und nicht installieren?
*deepthroat schrieb:*


> Du mußt gnuplot schon kompilieren


wenn ich gnuplot kompiliert habe, wie kann ich dann gnuplot in meinem Code benutzen?


----------



## deepthroat (5. November 2008)

azoul hat gesagt.:


> *deepthroat schrieb:*
> 
> ich habe versucht das fertige Paket von Gnuplot zu installieren und Linux Debian (make install in der konsole) hat nicht geklappt, da lässt sich die datei nur entpacken und nicht installieren?


Mit Paket, meinte ich eigentlich ein binäres, fertig kompiliertes Paket. Wenn du Debian verwendest mußt du einfach nur "sudo apt-get install gnuplot" in der Konsole eingeben. (zusätzlich solltest du auch noch die Pakete gnuplot-x11 und evtl. gnuplot-doc installieren)

Dann solltest du generell sagen worüber du überhaupt sprichst. Welche Datei denn? Wie heißt die Datei und wo hast du sie her? Was *genau* hast du gemacht und wie war die Ausgabe/Fehlermeldung. "Es geht nicht ist nicht sehr hilfreich".


azoul hat gesagt.:


> *deepthroat schrieb:*
> 
> wenn ich gnuplot kompiliert habe, wie kann ich dann gnuplot in meinem Code benutzen?


Du könntest dann die gnuplot_i Bibliothek erstellen und in deinen Code einbinden.

Gruß


----------



## azoul (5. November 2008)

*deepthroat schrieb:*


> Welche Datei denn? Wie heißt die Datei und wo hast du sie her?


ich meine diese Datei gnuplot_i-2.10.tar.gz. die habe ich von wiki hompage runtergeladen und entpackt. 


> Du könntest dann die gnuplot_i Bibliothek erstellen und in deinen Code einbinden.


wie erstelle die Bibliothek weiß nicht wie das geht


----------



## deepthroat (5. November 2008)

Warum beantwortest du nur die Hälfte der Fragen?



azoul hat gesagt.:


> *deepthroat schrieb:*
> ich meine diese Datei gnuplot_i-2.10.tar.gz. die habe ich von wiki hompage runtergeladen und entpackt.


Aha. Du weißt aber, das das nicht gnuplot ist, sondern gnuplot_i - ein Interface für gnuplot.


azoul hat gesagt.:


> wie erstelle die Bibliothek weiß nicht wie das geht


Das steht sicherlich detailliert in der INSTALL oder README Datei.

Gruß


----------



## azoul (5. November 2008)

wenn ich das Interface von gnuplot benutze. weisst du wie ich das in mein C-Code einbinden kann


----------



## azoul (6. November 2008)

ich heute das paket von gnuplot unter linux instaliert. und ich kann es auch in der konsule ausführen.

ich will aber shell skript schreiben, das mir die daten aus der textdatei ausliest und plotten?
hat jemand dabei helfen?


----------

